# collage of ur malts pics



## dr.jaimie

i am making another collage for everyone... AJ was sending me the pics but she is really busy...soooooo if u want ur malt in the collage pm me the pic that u want







i wanna try to get this done this week b/c i will be back in school next week and dont know how demanding my oncology rotation will be (i know it will be depressing for sure) 


edit: also when u send the pic let me know if i have ur permission to edit the photo (crop, change brightness/contrast, etc) or if u dont want me to mess with it.


----------



## k/c mom

Jaimie, what is the best size to send?


----------



## dr.jaimie

well it doesnt have to be real big cause im makin a collage wwith them..i was trying to find the calendar thread to see how big i needed to make it for the cover...but the avg size photo shout be fine 800x600 is plenty large enough


----------



## dr.jaimie

feel free to send one of each malt u have or a group shot..which ever u like


----------



## dr.jaimie

this is who i have so far...its ur chance to be on the calendar if ur pic doesnt make it inside! if u dont know how to send me a pic just pm me: i posted it at the end!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

Great job so far!!!!!


----------



## SNOWY

Hello

I will love for Snowy to be part of it but I dont know how to send pics. I just got a few in the gallery.


----------



## danah

Its looking great!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

> _Originally posted by SNOWY_@Aug 23 2005, 08:08 AM
> *Hello
> 
> I will love for Snowy to be part of it but I dont know how to send pics. I just got a few in the gallery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93283*


[/QUOTE]
Do you know how to post one of the pictures you have in the gallery in a post? If so you can do that when you pm ladym. If not check out these directions.


----------



## Scoobydoo

Wow LadyM that is looking great so far








I had a look at the instructions you sent me yesterday and for some reason I can't get the picture to copy into the background. I can get all the patterns and all the extras. Do you open the picture first or the pattern? I have been playing with my Adobe for months and it is so difficult, I am wondering if I should upgrade it to a better version.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Aug 23 2005, 08:28 AM
> *Wow LadyM that is looking great so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a look at the instructions you sent me yesterday and for some reason I can't get the picture to copy into the background. I can get all the patterns and all the extras. Do you open the picture first or the pattern? I have been playing with my Adobe for months and it is so difficult, I am wondering if I should upgrade it to a better version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93300*


[/QUOTE]
I would love to get the Photoshop CS version but can't afford it. One of these days I want to sit down and learn how to use my Photoshop Elements.

One of the local community colleges offers a Photoshop CS class. I thought about taking it but one of the things you need to buy is Photoshop CS. My mom works at a college and could get a discount on it for me but it would still be $300.







I just can't justify buying it.


----------



## k/c mom

The collage is looking great... the resolution is so crisp and clear!! And I love the frame... it is just adorable!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie

i updated the pic


----------



## dr.jaimie

even if i have a pic for u from a previous thing (like if i made a sig for u) please tell me to add a pic to the collage b/c i dont want to do it w/o someones permission.

thanks!


----------



## msmagnolia

I am going to see if I have any current photos that are good enough to use. I'll try and do that on Thursday. If you need something before then, or if I don't have good photos, please feel free to use one of the ones that you took of Sadie and Sassy. The collage looks great!


----------



## dr.jaimie

thursday is fine!


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Aug 23 2005, 11:52 AM
> *i updated the pic
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93379*


[/QUOTE]
It is looking so good. Can you imagine it all filled up!!! OK everyone.... send in your pics!!!


----------



## Chelsey

All I can say is Oh WOW it looks great.


----------



## SNOWY

Can you please include Snowy??? You can use any of the pics of my gallery or my avatar....Please, pretty please????


----------



## dr.jaimie

updated again keep em coming! btw the pic im showing is a reduced size and quality so i can fit more pics if i get more sent to me so dont be shy!


----------



## paris

Love the new one with the dirty face!


----------



## pico's parent

It is so sweet of you to do this........the picture of Pico that you had in the first one is about the best I have of him.......can you just use that one? It's my avatar.

Then how will we download this so we can print it? I do have a photo printer and photo paper in 8 X 10.


----------



## dr.jaimie

updated again...
if u want a copy of the file..when it is done i will have it available to everyone!


----------



## puppylucy

ooh that looks great! not blurry at all


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom

you can add any pic of boom you have or any off my website


----------



## AJ

Jaimie, do you still need me to send the pics? Sorry, I havent been on much this week with alot going on.

The collage looks sooo amazing!!!! Great job!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie

> _Originally posted by AJ_@Aug 23 2005, 05:51 PM
> *Jaimie, do you still need me to send the pics?  Sorry, I havent been on much this week with alot going on.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93505*


[/QUOTE]
thats ok..prob works better with everyone sending me their pics that way i know they are ok with it. thanks!


----------



## AJ

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava+Aug 23 2005, 06:52 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AJ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Aug 23 2005, 05:51 PM
> *Jaimie, do you still need me to send the pics?  Sorry, I havent been on much this week with alot going on.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93505*
Click to expand...

thats ok..prob works better with everyone sending me their pics that way i know they are ok with it. thanks!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93506
[/B][/QUOTE]
Youre right, cant wait to see it when its finished!!!! I think you should check with Joe to see what size the collage should be for the calendar


----------



## dr.jaimie

i made it the number of pixels he said he wanted for the submissions to be in the calendar...the one im posting is much smaller..i just make a small copy of the original so i can post it.


----------



## AJ

Oh, sorry, missed your other post


----------



## dr.jaimie

o boy then i better start keeping track lol some of the pics i get arent named according to the malt..hehe a challenge!


----------



## dr.jaimie

ok i have all the pics with names in my folder on my comp hehe...i figured i better do it b4 i forget whos who.


ok snowy ur there!


----------



## dr.jaimie

updated!


----------



## sheila2182

Jaimie,I just read this,it looks wonderful







I sent mine,Im so far behind keeping up with whats going on here














Im missing everything







I couldnt sleep so I thought Id skim through a few posts real quick when I seen this!


----------



## Tyler's Sis

Tyler looks like he has a bad sister...his tearstains are the worse! I would dodge the stains, but it's not natural doing that! I feel so bad!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese

Great Job LadyM


----------



## Caesar's Mommie

Oh wow, that looks great!


----------



## SNOWY

Thank you!!!!

I just come back on line, I have been looking for the original as you requested, I just cant find it







but the pic looks great. Thank you again


----------



## RexsMom

That collage is looking very nice! I will email you a picture of my baby!


----------



## Littlemans Mom

How do I send you a photo of Indy? Do I put it in the SM gallery first then pm you with it? Sorry I am very knew at the whole photo thing on the computer, I can't believe I managed to put an avitar in here when I joined

















Or I do know how to put a photo in an E-mail if that would help


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

> _Originally posted by Littlemans Mom_@Aug 24 2005, 09:31 AM
> *How do I send you a photo of Indy? Do I put it in the SM gallery first then pm you with it? Sorry I am very knew at the whole photo thing on the computer, I can't believe I managed to put an avitar in here when I joined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93631*


[/QUOTE]
Either way is fine. If you put it in your SM gallery and there is more then one just make sure you tell her which one.


----------



## dr.jaimie

updated again..i had to shrink it for more ppl yay! glad im finally getting some pics


----------



## Littlemans Mom

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Aug 24 2005, 10:33 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Littlemans Mom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Aug 24 2005, 09:31 AM
> *How do I send you a photo of Indy? Do I put it in the SM gallery first then pm you with it? Sorry I am very knew at the whole photo thing on the computer, I can't believe I managed to put an avitar in here when I joined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93631*
Click to expand...

Either way is fine. If you put it in your SM gallery and there is more then one just make sure you tell her which one.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93632
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thank you very much







I am trying to upload a few photo's from my cell phone, then I have to resize them for the gallery and then I will post them to the gallery......


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

> _Originally posted by Littlemans Mom+Aug 24 2005, 11:15 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Lexi's [email protected] 24 2005, 10:33 AM
> *<!--QuoteBegin-Littlemans Mom*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@Aug 24 2005, 09:31 AM
> How do I send you a photo of Indy? Do I put it in the SM gallery first then pm you with it? Sorry I am very knew at the whole photo thing on the computer, I can't believe I managed to put an avitar in here when I joined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93631*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Either way is fine. If you put it in your SM gallery and there is more then one just make sure you tell her which one.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93632*
Click to expand...

*
*[/QUOTE]


Thank you very much







I am trying to upload a few photo's from my cell phone, then I have to resize them for the gallery and then I will post them to the gallery......















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93654
[/B][/QUOTE]
you shouldn't have to resize the pics. Unless for some reason they are huge. If they are just for LadyM she can resize them when she gets them.


----------



## dr.jaimie

> _Originally posted by Littlemans Mom+Aug 24 2005, 11:15 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Lexi's [email protected] 24 2005, 10:33 AM
> *<!--QuoteBegin-Littlemans Mom*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@Aug 24 2005, 09:31 AM
> How do I send you a photo of Indy? Do I put it in the SM gallery first then pm you with it? Sorry I am very knew at the whole photo thing on the computer, I can't believe I managed to put an avitar in here when I joined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93631*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Either way is fine. If you put it in your SM gallery and there is more then one just make sure you tell her which one.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93632*
Click to expand...

*
*[/QUOTE]


Thank you very much







I am trying to upload a few photo's from my cell phone, then I have to resize them for the gallery and then I will post them to the gallery......















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93654
[/B][/QUOTE]
i PMed u


----------



## RexsMom

Thank you so much for doing this LadyM. Everyone has such gorgeous babies! Not trying to make more work for you or anything, but it would be nice to have a map of who's who!


----------



## dr.jaimie

i will make a map when its complete...dont know if there will be any more shrinking to do so i want to wait


----------



## RexsMom

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Aug 24 2005, 11:25 AM
> *i will make a map when its complete...dont know if there will be any more shrinking to do so i want to wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93660*


[/QUOTE]
Great! Thanks!


----------



## dr.jaimie

if u sent me a pic make sure its there and pm me if it isnt


----------



## Tyler's Sis

The last one's Toby right? I remembder seeing it but I'm not sure if it is or not...just seeing if I was right!

BTW the collage looks very successful!


----------



## dr.jaimie

yup


----------



## SNOWY

Oh my it is just wonderful, I set it up as my background already...





































All our babies are so precious


----------



## dr.jaimie

u made it a background allready??? there is a big hole in it! hehe


----------



## SNOWY

I coulndt helped it,







I updated when it is all done,


----------



## Holliberry

It looks great! Thank you so much for doing this and including Phoebe. 

Things have only gotten more hectic for me, so I am missing alot. I'm glad we didnt miss our chance at this!

Thanks again


----------



## Littlemans Mom

It's looks wonderful














Thank you for all your hard work and for your help with putting my Indy in it


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle

The collage looks great! Thanks for blessing us with your talent. I think I will have pictures added by tomorrow to the gallery for Belle's Signature finally. You are very talented and appreciated.


----------



## paris

Who is the little booger looking over his bowl? That picture is just too adorable!


----------



## Teddyandme

I asked the same question Paris when talking with LadyM last night...I beleive she said it was Joe's Sampson. Too cute.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

WOW! Great Job, LadyM!!!!









We're not worthy!


----------



## paris

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Aug 25 2005, 09:45 AM
> *We're not worthy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




ROFLMAO!!!! but soooo true!


----------



## dr.jaimie

heh u guys are nuts...u dont realize i find these things fun to make and u are just feeding it all to me hahaha

yes thats joe's sampson..i PMed him askin if he wanted to put his kids in the collage and he said yes but he was on vacation so he couldnt send pics. soooooo i searched the forum for pics he has posted and used those hahahah


----------



## SNOWY

Maybe I am blind but I dont see Buttercloud and Noriko


----------



## Littlemans Mom

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Aug 25 2005, 10:45 AM
> *WOW!  Great Job, LadyM!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're not worthy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93925*


[/QUOTE]

















I totally agree







It just keeps looking better and better....... I can't wait until it is complete, I would love to see all our babies together


----------



## dr.jaimie

maybe....but they r right next to sampson with his head in the bowl lol


----------



## SNOWY

duh!


----------



## pico's parent

O.K. So I'm a space cadet, but WHERE is the montage? Collage? I've looked in the Gallery, on LadyM's website, under "Calendar".......I can't find it!


----------



## dr.jaimie

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Aug 25 2005, 11:11 AM
> *O.K.  So I'm a space cadet, but WHERE is the montage?  Collage?  I've looked in the Gallery, on LadyM's website, under "Calendar".......I can't find it!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93957*


[/QUOTE]
its on the first page of this thread but its a big file so i just keep changing the pic on the same post


----------



## pico's parent

OH! Well, when you said it was updated I wondered because Pico is not in it. He was in your original one but not in the updated version.......I send you his pic via email. He's got the bougianvilla blooms behind him.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Aug 25 2005, 11:16 AM
> *OH!  Well, when you said it was updated I wondered because Pico is not in it.  He was in your original one but not in the updated version.......I send you his pic via email.  He's got the bougianvilla blooms behind him.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93959*


[/QUOTE]
He is there. Row 4 column 4


----------



## dr.jaimie

hes there!!! 4th row 4th column


----------



## pico's parent

Yep! Found him as soon as I hit "send"!


----------



## pico's parent

So.....I know this is becoming a monster for you but are you going to be able to put their names on their pictures? Like you do on the siggys? This is so much fun to look at and find all the familiar faces like Kodie, Snowy, Lady, etc. It's going to be a great screensaver and a perfect calendar cover!


----------



## dr.jaimie

no i think the names would take awa from it..but i will have a key posted when it is done


----------



## SNOWY

Do you recognize Snowy









WOW! Thanks.... 

I feel flatered...


----------



## pico's parent

He and Pico look a lot alike....do you see that? How much does Snowy weigh?


----------



## SNOWY

You are right!







I never notice it now that I see their pictures together they really look alike.

Last Vet's visit he was 9.2 lbs

Our babies are adorable isnt????









Well I can be a little biased.... but just a little


----------



## dr.jaimie

there are still some ppl i know are sending me pics..i hope u can get them to me before monday..i might be too busy after that


----------



## miko's mommy

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Aug 25 2005, 11:28 AM
> *there are still some ppl i know are sending me pics..i hope u can get them to me before monday..i might be too busy after that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94013*


[/QUOTE]

Did you get my pics? I e-mailed them to you yesterday!! Thanks!!


----------



## dr.jaimie

> _Originally posted by okw+Aug 25 2005, 02:08 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LadyMontava
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Aug 25 2005, 11:28 AM
> *there are still some ppl i know are sending me pics..i hope u can get them to me before monday..i might be too busy after that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94013*
Click to expand...

Did you get my pics? I e-mailed them to you yesterday!! Thanks!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94035
[/B][/QUOTE]
No i didnt! i wonder why...can u send again?


----------



## bellasmommy

Hi! Just want to thank you for putting Bella in your awesome collage!! You picked one of my favorite pictures of her


----------



## hambys97

Okay, my photos are hosted on another site. How can I pm you one of those photos?


----------



## dr.jaimie

i would like to thank those who had more than one pic and let me change to a group shot....so look around if u cant find ur pup..i rearranged some


----------



## SNOWY

uh? group shot? Sorry I dont understand...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

> _Originally posted by SNOWY_@Aug 25 2005, 03:58 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh? group shot? Sorry I dont understand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94052*


[/QUOTE]
If you have more then 1 dog instead of using individual pictures for each dog she is going to use 1 picture that has all of your dogs in it.


----------



## SNOWY

ooohhhhh.... very smart


----------



## littlepeanut

Just got my pics to Jaimie. Thanks it looks terrific


----------



## dr.jaimie

ok updated..there are more spots than the two that is seen b/c some ppl gave me 2 pics and asked if i could use both...so i can always take away...so please send ur pics! i can always shrink too


----------



## littlepeanut

Looks GREAT


----------



## k/c mom

OMG.... the collage is fabulous. I just got back from a business trip and I'm seeing it for the first time since yesterday early and it has changed so much!!! I love the fancy "lines" between the pics... what a work of art!!!


----------



## Tyler's Sis

Three more pic until you shrink again!


----------



## msmagnolia

LOL, Jaimie put Sadie and Sassy in there and I didn't even notice. There sure are a lot of little white dogs!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie

Looks great!!!!!!!


----------



## Bridge

I'll try and send a new picture of Bailey today, if not tomorrow, thanks!


----------



## Tyler's Sis

Who's the handsome little guy behind those flowers? TOO cute!


----------



## carrie

> _Originally posted by Tyler's Sis_@Aug 26 2005, 12:33 PM
> *Who's the handsome little guy behind those flowers? TOO cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94229*


[/QUOTE]

Behind the pink flowers? That's ConnieVa's Tucker. He IS a cutie!


----------



## TuckersMom

It looks great!!!  Thanks for getting my Tucker in there!


----------



## miko's mommy

Jaimie,

Thank you for including Miko and for contacting me. You are the best!!!! 

I am almost done with my ER month (just 2 more shifts this weekend)!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie

looks like i have more pics coming,....might have to shrink a tiny bit hehe


----------



## dr.jaimie

ok there is now more space available...so keep the pics coming!


----------



## ConnieVa

> _Originally posted by Tyler's Sis_@Aug 26 2005, 12:33 PM
> *Who's the handsome little guy behind those flowers? TOO cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94229*


[/QUOTE]


Thanks for the compliment. My little Tucker is a real sweetie pie. We went to a plant place one evening and plopped him down ina big flower pot.


----------



## a2z

I found Zoey!!! What a wonderful keepsake to have. When are you posting the doggie's names and owners? 
Someday, in my dreams, we will all get together for a week somewhere in the middle of the country, with a hotel and nearby park just dedicated to Maltese.
Sigh....


----------



## dr.jaimie

the names will be posted when its complete cause i might need to rearrange pics


----------



## dr.jaimie

updated again..i dont post every update cause sometimes i only add one pic..thought i would get annoying hehe


----------



## TheButtercup

omg love LOVE the pic of the puppy on his/her back next to the kitten on his/her back too! that is a total SCREAM! i love it!!!! 'fess up, who are the bellyrub lovers????

ann marie and the "princess bellyrub ****" buttercup


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese

> _Originally posted by TheButtercup_@Aug 27 2005, 05:36 PM
> *omg love LOVE the pic of the puppy on his/her back next to the kitten on his/her back too!  that is a total SCREAM!  i love it!!!!  'fess up, who are the bellyrub lovers????
> 
> ann marie and the "princess bellyrub ****" buttercup
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94514*


[/QUOTE]
Umm that must be my PeeWee belly up by the cat, She is quite the little cat lover that is for sure.


----------



## TheButtercup

Umm that must be my PeeWee belly up by the cat, She is quite the little cat lover that is for sure.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94573
[/QUOTE]
CUTE CUTE pic! it screams to be in a calendar or a poster









ann marie and the buttercup


----------



## Tyler's Sis

Suggestion for the names and stuff: Maybe you can put the dog name under the pic and owners on the right of the pic. I dunno, something like that.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by Tyler's Sis_@Aug 28 2005, 01:08 AM
> *Suggestion for the names and stuff: Maybe you can put the dog name under the pic and owners on the right of the pic. I dunno, something like that.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94625*


[/QUOTE]

IF this is to be the cover of the calendar, then the "key" with the malt/owner names could be put on the inside of the cover. Just an idea.


----------



## dr.jaimie

bummer my key doesnt have the owners name







guess i will have to make one..i dont know if they will all fit in that square


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

Well, the dog's name would be ok too...some might not want their real owner name on it anyway. Using our screen-names would only make sense to us. Anyone else wouldn't "get" it.


----------



## AJ

Thanks for adding Rosie in, the collage is a true masterpiece!!!!


----------



## k/c mom

I think for a published calendar that the Malt's name and possibly their state is all that is needed.

Perhaps for us on SM, the owner's SM screen name could be included in a post.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by AJ_@Aug 28 2005, 11:33 AM
> *Thanks for adding Rosie in, the collage is a true masterpiece!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94677*


[/QUOTE]
Rosie looks so cute in her collage picture!!!


----------



## AJ

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Aug 28 2005, 12:21 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AJ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Aug 28 2005, 11:33 AM
> *Thanks for adding Rosie in, the collage is a true masterpiece!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94677*
Click to expand...

Rosie looks so cute in her collage picture!!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94688
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yeah, LadyM did a great job cropping it perfectly in!!!!


----------



## Tyler's Sis

What if the pics aren't even? What if there are 2 spaces left?


----------



## AJ

> _Originally posted by Tyler's Sis_@Aug 28 2005, 01:53 PM
> *What if the pics aren't even? What if there are 2 spaces left?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94701*


[/QUOTE]
I'm sure that there are still alot of people who want to be in the collage, LadyM can make different arrangements


----------



## yorktesemomma

That is so cute!! Thank you for adding Kylie and Katie!!! I really appreciate it!
Jess


----------



## dr.jaimie

updated again..dont worry about empty spaces..there wont be ne ..i have an easy soloution for that..those with multiple malts and group photos can ba changed to individual photos if need be.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Aug 25 2005, 10:45 AM
> *WOW!  Great Job, LadyM!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're not worthy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93925*


[/QUOTE]
GREAT JOB, JAMIE


----------



## Littlemans Mom

It just keeps looking better and better














we all have such beautiful little babies







It is so nice to see them all in one collage


----------



## RexsMom

It's looking great! I keep updating it as the background on my computer! If you look at it long enough, some of our babies really look like they could be related!


----------



## littlepeanut

Thanks Jaimie





















 It's so great to see 'em all together like that


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Thank you so very much for including my little Missy !!


----------



## 020202

I would love for you to include Izzy. I have some current pictures, how do I email one to you?


----------



## dr.jaimie

for those that do not know..the rest of the collage is on hold til i have a little normacy in my life....maybe this weekend i will have the time to work on it..if im not volunteering with the refugee animals


----------



## MalteseJane

Jaimie don't think about the collage ! You have other priorities right now.


----------



## Princess'sMom

<span style="color:blue">Ohhhhh!!! It is absolutely beautiful!!!!









Thanks for all your hard work!







</span>


----------



## k/c mom

The collage can wait until better times. Others need you ......


----------



## Tyler's Sis

There isn't a deadline for this is there?


----------



## AJ

Dont worry about the collage Jamie, take care of much more important things first.


----------



## dr.jaimie

ok updated again..i had lots of pms that want to add picas but havent sent yet so there is more space added to the bottom. sorry i didnt reply to all of the pms...if ur pic that u sent wasnt added pm me again
thanks


----------



## dr.jaimie

update


----------



## bellasmommy

It just gets cuter everyday


----------



## dr.jaimie

for those that said they would send in pics, please do so soon. i will be getting very busy soon, and i would like to complete this.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Sep 5 2005, 09:49 AM
> *for those that said they would send in pics, please do so soon.  i will be getting very busy soon,  and i would like to complete this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96942*


[/QUOTE]

Just a reminder that those of you with SMC membership you can PM the photos directly from your computer and don't need to have them hosted. I know some of you were not sure how to send a picture, etc., so please don't hesitate to ask me to help you send a picture to Jaimie if you want to be in the collage.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie

Looks great!!!!!!


----------



## Bridge

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Sep 5 2005, 10:19 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LadyMontava
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Sep 5 2005, 09:49 AM
> *for those that said they would send in pics, please do so soon.  i will be getting very busy soon,  and i would like to complete this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96942*
Click to expand...

Just a reminder that those of you with SMC membership you can PM the photos directly from your computer and don't need to have them hosted. I know some of you were not sure how to send a picture, etc., so please don't hesitate to ask me to help you send a picture to Jaimie if you want to be in the collage.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96955
[/B][/QUOTE]
Do you just right click on the picture and click copy at photobucket?


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by Bridge+Sep 5 2005, 01:22 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's [email protected] 5 2005, 10:19 AM
> *<!--QuoteBegin-LadyMontava*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@Sep 5 2005, 09:49 AM
> for those that said they would send in pics, please do so soon.  i will be getting very busy soon,  and i would like to complete this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96942*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Just a reminder that those of you with SMC membership you can PM the photos directly from your computer and don't need to have them hosted. I know some of you were not sure how to send a picture, etc., so please don't hesitate to ask me to help you send a picture to Jaimie if you want to be in the collage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96955*
Click to expand...

*
*[/QUOTE]
Do you just right click on the picture and click copy at photobucket?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97015
[/B][/QUOTE]

No, you can't right click and "copy". You need to copy the URL. I sent your picture to Jaimie 
for the collage, so you're all set with that!









I cropped your siggy photos for you and PM'd them to you just now.


----------



## dr.jaimie

3 spots left


----------



## Karen542

Great job, looking good


----------



## *tink's*mommy

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Sep 5 2005, 10:51 PM
> *3 spots left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97125*


[/QUOTE]

I see *Tinkerbell* on the bottom row. You're doing a great job. Thanks so much!


----------



## elliesmomie

thank you for adding my little l.e. bellie!


----------



## dr.jaimie

update


----------



## Scoobydoo

Jaimie I absolutely love the collage it is beautiful and such a joy to see all our furbabies there together. Thank you for putting it together so beautifully


----------



## maltx3

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Sep 6 2005, 08:42 PM
> *update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97395*


[/QUOTE]
Jaimie, I see Will, Gracie & Brie on the bottom row







thank you for adding them to your collage. It's fantastic ... you've done a beautiful job of capturing all the love and personality these little guys and gals give us. 
Pat


----------



## dr.jaimie

aww thanks..i wish i could feel confident that everyones pic was there...i know of one on the way...and i have been waiting for ladysmom to come back b/c i think lady needs to be there...and im sure im forgeting someone else...so if ne one can think of someone that might have missed the thread please pm me or that person so they can have the oportunity.


----------



## k/c mom

Gosh, it is amazing to see all those beautiful Malts... how neat!!!!! Thanks so much for doing this.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle

Great Job Jamie! Thanks for all your hard work~the collage is absolutely great!


----------



## pak3tz

Looks great







My little Jessica is the 8th one on the bottom row


----------



## Bridge

Thank you, Lady Montava, it looks great!


----------



## M&M's MOM

What a beautiful job you've done with the collage! Thank you so much from Maggie and me! You are definitely a huge asset to this wonderful maltese forum.

Thanks so much again for including Maggie! You are quite the artist!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

> _Originally posted by Bridge_@Sep 7 2005, 09:04 AM
> *How do I access the collage?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97473*


[/QUOTE]
The college is back on the first page of this thread. LadyM just goes back and updates it there.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Lady M, the collage is wonderful.







All of our furbabies are so beautiful.







Thanks for putting in all the time for us. You are a wonderful giving person


----------



## dr.jaimie

here is the updated one...it is full but i can still add pics, so if u havent submitted one to me, it isnt too late. if n e one would like the full size file pm me and i can send it to u


----------



## AJ

Looks amazing!!!!


----------



## MalteseJane

Beautiful


----------



## k/c mom

It looks wonderful!!!


----------



## Littlemans Mom

Wow, what a beautiful group of little fluffy babies







We really do have a wonderful bunch of Spoiled Maltese here







Lady M you have done an excellant job with all our photo's....Thank you so much for all the hard work and love that went into this collage







You rock


----------



## Scoobydoo

Great job there Jaimie


----------



## paris

Beautiful! Great job Jaimie!


----------



## Teddyandme

Jaimie,

Thank you so much for all the hard work that went into this wonderful array of all our malts...makes a person happy to see so many happy fluffbuts.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie

Wow!







Great job Jaimie!!














It looks great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom

You are amazing!!


----------



## littlepeanut

Jaimie, I love it!!!







Look at all those little faces


----------



## rubyjeansmom

Jaimie~
You are so wonderful to do this at such a hard time in your life-thank you so much!! I hope you know we all appreciate it so much. I love looking at all the cute little fluff butts!!


----------



## danah

Jaimie, just wanted to say Thank You!! It is gorgeous


----------



## dr.jaimie

well no one has sent in any more pics...i guess this is it..but i will give it til the weekend.


----------



## maltx3

Thanks for the great job you did Jaimie. The collage looks fabulous


----------



## puppylucy

it's amazing! i can't wait to see the 'answer key'!!


----------



## Tyler's Sis

Lookin' good in the maltese neighborhood!







Is this going on the SM calender for sure?


----------



## ConnieVa

I got a visual of ALL those beautiful loose in my house with me on the floor getting oodles of kisses. Don't cha just wanted to hug them all?

Wonderful job Jamie.


----------



## Tyler's Sis

I just noticed(sorry i notice flaws way to much) that it's kinda short at the end of the collage. I think there should be more blue. But it looks really nice! Even I can't do that stuff!


----------



## AJ

> _Originally posted by Tyler's Sis_@Sep 10 2005, 08:37 PM
> *I just noticed(sorry i notice flaws way to much) that it's kinda short at the end of the collage. I think there should be more blue. But it looks really nice! Even I can't do that stuff!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=98363*


[/QUOTE]
Dont worry about that, Jaimie is going to make a bigger version, this is just a draft, everything will be fixed.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle

It looks great. A real work of talent and I/We appreicate you soooo much Jamie.
Thanks!!!


----------

